# Service und Support > Hilfe und FAQ >  Kein Virus!

## Holger

Hallo,

schlimm genug ist es, dass diese Falschmeldungen (so genannte Hoaxes)
eine Menge überflüssigen Mailverkehr erzeugen!

Wir können aber nicht tolerieren, dass diese Meldungen hier auch noch veröffentlicht werden. Deshalb bitte künftig bei solchen Meldungen erst prüfen, ob es sich um Dichtung oder Wahrheit handelt. 

Die Experten für dafür findet man an der Technischen Universität Berlin (http://www2.tu-berlin.de/www/software/hoaxlist.shtml)
in vorliegendem Fall:
(http://www2.tu-berlin.de/www/softwar...vcardtxt.shtml)

Da es sich also um einen Hoax handelt, wird die Meldung gelöscht.

Viele Grüße

Holger Jünemann

----------


## Helmut.2

Holger Juenemann!




> Wir können aber nicht tolerieren, dass diese Meldungen hier auch noch veröffentlicht werden. Deshalb bitte künftig bei solchen Meldungen erst prüfen, ob es sich um Dichtung oder Wahrheit handelt.


Lieber einer Falschmeldung aufsitzen als daß tatsächlich ein Virus installiert wird!

Trotzdem Danke! Für den *netten* Hinweis.
Helmut

----------


## Holger

> Lieber einer Falschmeldung aufsitzen als daß tatsächlich ein Virus installiert wird!


Das Problem bei inflationären Falschmeldungen ist, dass man irgendwann echte Warnungen nicht mehr ernst nimmt. Deshalb bitte immer prüfen.

*freundliche* Grüße

Holger Jünemann

----------

